
NZBMatrix Shuts Down Citing Piracy Troubles - spdy
http://torrentfreak.com/nzbmatrix-shuts-down-citing-piracy-troubles-121209/
======
BrianPetro
Here is a link to the discussion concerning NZBMatrix.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4894401>

It is currently on the front of HN

